# Tanglefree Fullbody Mallards



## Booksie1004 (Feb 24, 2015)

Anyone used them yet or have any opinions on them?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

had a half dozen mallards and a half dozen pintails. paint adhesion similar to hardcores and flambeaus. FB take up too much space for me though so I sold them.


----------



## miketimg (Sep 30, 2014)

I bought a couple of dozen for this season. I think they're the most realistic looking decoy out there. I had good luck with them, but it was early season and the ducks were dumb. I do have to admit. I was surprised one after noon when I did well on a blue bird day with absolutely no wind. I set up a jerk chord and kept some ripples running through the spread and I was able to bring in several small flocks of mallards. I think the decoys help. They certainly can't hurt with their realism. Only negative is they're expensive. I picked them up on sale after last season


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I like my Dakotas


----------



## choc24/7 (Mar 22, 2008)

i have these and they are great...take a beating...no paint really holds up if ya dont bag 'em..

http://tanglefree.com/product/pro-serie ... um-mallard


----------

